

Facebook considers itself malicious - aatteka
https://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=https://facebook.com

======
pgsandstrom
They either warn or block all urls:

warning:
[https://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=https://afsdfsfsfsdfsddsddd...](https://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=https://afsdfsfsfsdfsddsddddddd.com)

blocked:
[https://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=https://facebook2.com](https://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=https://facebook2.com)

------
kolme
It's just a standard notice, warning you that you're leaving Facebook and
going to an external page. Most likely to prevent phishing.

Did you create that link manually or did somebody actually try to share
Facebook through Facebook?

------
MadJawa
[https://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=https://it-works-with-
any-u...](https://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=https://it-works-with-any-url-
dumbass.com)

------
ozh
Priceless. This shows that generic messages can convey bad messages.

